# Asphalt fibered emulsion



## javier780 (Aug 19, 2012)

How do you really use asphalt fibered emulsion? Can it be applied on other types of roofs(EPDM, TPO, PVC, Modified, etc) I've only used it on BUR by spuding, primer and applying a double coat.

Thanks, Rookie Roofer


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Anything asphalt based really. I prefer to use none fibered and add rag between layers.


----------



## javier780 (Aug 19, 2012)

Good to know, thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Guess i should have added it does not work well on EPDM, PVC or TPO, not well at all.


----------

